# Mists of Pandaria: Die neueste Bilder-Show von Blizzard



## helen123131 (21. August 2012)

Blizzard stellt viele schöne Bilder von Mists of Pandaria auf der diesjährigen gamescom in Köln zur Verfügung.
Hier möchte ich mit euch mein liebstes Bild davon zusammen genießen. Gefällt es auch euch?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scroll (21. August 2012)

Ist das aus mop? Sieht fur mich eher aus wie das gebiet wo die eiskronenzitadellen steht in nordend


----------



## fear.de (21. August 2012)

Das ist nicht das pandaren Gebiet mein Freund xD


----------

